# Furcadia



## Carla (Dec 9, 2018)

Any Furcadia - and in particular, Dragonlands continuity - players on here?

For the curious.
Furcadia - Furcadia - Furcadia
Dragonlands - Overview - Furcadia


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 9, 2018)

I pop in now and then to explore, but don't interact much as online RP is awkward for me. I'm currently a Clucken.


----------



## Carla (Dec 9, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I pop in now and then to explore, but don't interact much as online RP is awkward for me. I'm currently a Clucken.



I've seen that avatar around  

RP for me is my oldest creative outlet. It helped me when I was recovering from my partner's death. I use it now as a 'brain break' from editing/proof-reading for work.


----------



## Zehlua (Dec 28, 2018)

Yooooooo whaddup! I love Furcadia!


----------



## SkyeLegs (Dec 28, 2018)

I haven't checked out Furcadia in what must be around 10 years. Is it still pretty active?


----------



## Zehlua (Dec 29, 2018)

Chrysocyon said:


> I haven't checked out Furcadia in what must be around 10 years. Is it still pretty active?


Yes and no! You just have to know where to look ;}


----------



## SkyeLegs (Dec 29, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Yes and no! You just have to know where to look ;}


Heh, I wonder if it would be worth it for someone like me to try to get back into it.


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 31, 2019)

Chrysocyon said:


> Heh, I wonder if it would be worth it for someone like me to try to get back into it.


Yes please!


----------

